# Notifying, updates, thread titling REMINDER!!!!



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A reminder to click on the notify moderator button when you have CONFIRMED information that a dog's status has changed-adopted, rescued, PTS. This allows those dogs to be moved from Urgent to Follow Up. 

And rescues/individuals, please give updates on the dogs you have taken. People follow them and are concerned about their progress. We can move them then from Follow Up to Rescue Stories, but again, please click notify. 

Thank you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Additional reminder on how to title a rescue thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=960704&page=1#Post960704 

People really need to follow those-because it makes it so much easier to find a dog you are looking for. 

Thank you!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks to everyone doing notifications. 

If you see a dog hasn't been moved that you have notified on, check to see if the dog has actually been physically removed from the shelter situation or if we are waiting for an update that indicates that it has happened. 

Definitely ask for an update if someone has said that they are taking the dog but haven't had a chance to come back and post. 

We all know things can happen between the time a rescue or individual commits to a dog and them actually getting out. No one wants to move them to follow up until they are truly safe. 

Thanks again to all who are helping with this!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Notifying, updates....*

Thanks again for the notifications. 

For those adopted or other right from the shelter we can quickly move them. 

I get a little nervous moving dogs from urgent to follow up while they are still in the shelter. 

It would be great if the rescue who is going to pull the dog could post that they are out and safe, then we can move the thread. 

I don't want to move it until the dog is out and safe. Right? Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Notifying, updates....*

Hey all! Just another reminder about notifying. If you notify and it is not moved within 24 hours, if you remember/see the thread still where it was, please notify again. If there are ever any problems with this, please post on this thread. 

I am not able to do much checking for the next few days, so your help in notifying until it is moved is appreciated.


----------

